# Non voglio che queste cose siano date per scontato o scontate?



## reginof

Ciao raga  primo thread su wordreference! L'altra volta parlavo con una mia compagna di scuola e mi è venuto il dubbio riguardo la correttezza delle frasi "Non voglio che queste cose siano date per scontatO" e "Non voglio che queste cose siano date per scontatE".

Qual è quella corretta? Lo sono entrambe magari? Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao. 
La prima.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Date per scontate = offerte con uno sconto.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> Date per scontate = offerte con uno sconto.



Io intenderei piuttosto ''considerate come sicure'' (dare per scontato come nell'espressione ''non dare niente per scontato'').
Comunque, 'scontat*e' *qui è giusto.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Io intenderei piuttosto ''considerate come sicure'' (dare per scontato come nell'espressione ''non dare niente per scontato'').
> Comunque, 'scontat*e' *qui è giusto.


Io non ne sono poi cosí altrettanto sicuro. Insomma, non darei per scontato (  ) la sua correttezza nel senso da te indicato.
Sono entrambe corrette, sí, ma per me hanno diverso significato:

"Non voglio che siano date per scontato queste cose."  «Non voglio che queste cose siano ritenute come ovvie, certe senza approfondimento.»;

"Non voglio che siano date per scontate queste cose."  «Non voglio che queste cose siano ritenute aventi o aventi avuto uno sconto.».

Poi, ovviamente, molto dipende dal contesto, che qui è assente.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Secondo me "per scontate" è un predcativo del soggetto che va concordato con il soggetto stesso. Inoltre nel caso di sconti commerciali (ipotesi che escludo) si direbbe "si diano scontate", non "per scontate".
@reginof Benvenuto nel forum. Solo per curiosità, quando dici "l'altra volta" intendi "tempo fa"? Non ho mai sentito questo uso dell'espressione.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> non darei per scontato (  ) la sua correttezza


Trovo strano il tuo uso 'avverbiale' della parola scontato - specialmente considerando la tua proverbiale attenzione alla correttezza sintattica.. Io direi ''non darei per scontat*a *la sua correttezza''. Quanto all'interpretazione, mi spiace che abbiamo opinioni divergenti: io concordo pienamente con Pietruzzo #6.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Concordo con Bearded. Dal Treccani:
*4.* fig. *a.* Sicuro, certo, in quanto facilmente prevedibile: _una partita_, _una gara dal risultato s._; _una reazione s. in partenza_; _dare per s. una cosa_, considerarla come assolutamente certa anche se non si è ancora verificata: _do per s. il suo rifiuto alla mia richiesta di un aumento di stipendio_; per estens., ovvio, banale: _scuse generiche e s._; _una battuta s._; _le situazioni del film sono scontatissime_. *b.* Nel linguaggio della critica letteraria e artistica, assimilato profondamente e superato: _una esperienza_, _una tecnica _


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> In tutti i casi "per scontate" è un pred*i*cativo del soggetto che va concordato con il soggetto stesso. Inoltre nel caso di sconti commerciali (ipotesi che escludo) si direbbe "si diano scontate", non "per scontate".


Qui "per" vale «come».
Io posso dare per scontato una cosa o dare per scontato mille cose, al massimo faccio la figura del fesso. Se do per scontate mille cose, vado in fallimento. 
Io non dico che è sbagliato con la concordanza, dico solo che non è obbligatoria e può generare confusione qualora il senso voluto del predicativo sia quello figurato, per cui preferisco l'aggettivo neutro.


bearded said:


> Trovo strano il tuo uso 'avverbiale' della parola scontato - specialmente considerando la tua proverbiale attenzione alla correttezza sintattica.. Io direi ''non darei per scontat*a *la sua correttezza''.


Il mio non è un uso avverbiale, bensí uso un predicativo costituito da un aggettivo con valore neutro, che è usato, direi, molto spesso in italiano.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Qui "per" vale «come».
> Io posso dare per scontato una cosa o dare per scontato mille cose, al massimo faccio la figura del fesso......
> Il mio non è un uso avverbiale, bensí uso un predicativo costituito da un aggettivo con valore neutro, che è usato, direi, molto spesso in italiano.


Hai qualche fonte attendibile per ''dare per scontato'' con 'scontato' ''neutro'' (cioè invariabile, non concordato)?  Francamente, non ho mai incontrato quest'uso, bensì solo quello con l'aggettivo predicativo concordato.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Io non dico che è sbagliato con la concordanza, dico solo che non è obbligatoria


Non posso che ribadire che non sono d'accordo. Solo mi piacerebbe che ci fornissi un esempio letterario, giornalistico o qualsivoglia di questo uso
*Edit* Praticamente in sincrono con @bearded


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Hai qualche fonte attendibile per ''dare per scontato'' con 'scontato' ''neutro'' (cioè invariabile, non concordato)?  Francamente, non ho mai incontrato quest'uso, bensì solo quello con l'aggettivo predicativo concordato.





Pietruzzo said:


> Non posso che ribadire che non sono d'accordo. Solo mi piacerebbe che ci fornissi un esempio letterario, giornalistico o qualsivoglia di questo uso
> *Edit* Praticamente in sincrono con @bearded


Spero questo possa bastare, altrimenti troverò dell'altro:
"Introduce insieme complementi di fine e di limitazione in frasi quali: _dare_, _versare per cauzione_, _per caparra_, _per compenso_, ecc., dove equivale a _come_, _in qualità di_ e sim.; anche con aggettivi neutri e con participî: _tenere per certo_, _per fermo_; _dare per letto_, _per dimostrato_.", v. *3. f.* in pér in Vocabolario - Treccani.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Spero questo possa bastare, altrimenti troverò dell'altro:
> " anche con aggettivi neutri e con participî: _tenere per certo_, _per fermo_; _dare per letto_, _per dimostrato_.", v. *3. f.* in pér in Vocabolario - Treccani.


Ritengo che qui il Treccani si riferisca ad espressioni del tipo ''tengo per certo (=cosa certa, neutro) che..../ do per dimostrato che...., e non a frasi del tipo ''do la tal cosa per scontato''. Un conto è una frase oggettiva, un conto un complemento oggetto femminile o plurale... Non mi sembra assolutamente che si possa dire ''do la tal cosa per dimostrato'' oppure ''do i libri per letto''.
Se però troverai in qualche buon testo un complemento oggetto femminile di 'dare' con un predicativo '(per) scontat*o*', sarò disposto a cambiare idea.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Se però troverai in qualche buon testo un complemento oggetto femminile di 'dare' con un predicativo '(per) scontat*o*', sarò disposto a cambiare idea.


Mah, non so se è un "buon testo", comunque eccone un esempio:
"Questa razionalità è racchiusa, egli sostiene, nella nozione dell'università post- Illuminista, ed ora, come sottolinea Theodore Hesburgh in The Challenge and Promise of a Catholic University, è data per scontato da «tutti gli accademici del mondo come essenziale per qualsiasi cosa che voglia meritare nel contesto attuale il nome di università»", Angelicum


----------



## bearded

Penso che sia un errore (forse di traduzione?). Sono molto più numerosi i buoni esempi di ''data per scontata'': "data per scontata'' - Cerca con Google


----------



## King Crimson

Anche per me "scontato" qui deve accordarsi in genere e numero con il termine a cui si riferisce. Un uso come quello dell'ultimo esempio di dragon francamente mi lascia molto perplesso (per usare un eufemismo), ma ormai si vede di tutto.


----------



## bearded

Dato che ho parlato io di ''buon testo'', ecco un esempio tratto da un testo scritto da due persone considerate ottimi scrittori italiani: Augias e Mancuso (in particolare, Augias è un noto letterato). Disputa su Dio e dintorni:  ''la piena identificazione tra Gesù e il cristianesimo giunto fino a noi non può essere data per scontata, né può essere data per scontata la sua volontà di separarsi dall'ebraismo''.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Penso che sia un errore (forse di traduzione?).


Dubito che sia un errore di traduzione. Potrebbe esserlo “di stampa”, ma, sinceramente, non lo definirei cosí.


----------



## reginof

Grazie a tutti per le risposte! Quindi, in definitiva, nel contesto dell'esempio "non voglio che queste cose siano date per scontato" è la forma corretta, giusto?



Pietruzzo said:


> In tutti i casi "per scontate" è un predcativo del soggetto che va concordato con il soggetto stesso. Inoltre nel caso di sconti commerciali (ipotesi che escludo) si direbbe "si diano scontate", non "per scontate".
> @reginof Benvenuto nel forum. Solo per curiosità, quando dici "l'altra volta" intendi "tempo fa"? Non ho mai sentito questo uso dell'espressione.


Sono di Bari e credo che da noi sia molto frequente come espressione. Con "l'altra volta" di solito s'intende un tempo non esageratamente lungo, quindi "giorni fa" per esempio.

p.s.: grazie del benvenuto


----------



## Olaszinhok

reginof said:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte! Quindi, in definitiva, nel contesto dell'esempio "non voglio che queste cose siano date per scontato" è la forma corretta, giusto?



 Non mi pare.


----------



## reginof

Olaszinhok said:


> Non mi pare.


Potresti spiegarmi il perché?

Per scontato/scontate in questo caso io sto sempre facendo riferimento a qualcosa considerato come ovvio


----------



## Pietruzzo

reginof said:


> Sono di Bari e credo che da noi sia molto frequente come espressione. Con "l'altra volta" di solito s'intende un tempo non esageratamente lungo, quindi "giorni fa" per esempio.


 Ti sconsiglio di usare questa espressione fuori da Bari. Già a Lecce non ti capirebbero.
Per quanto riguarda scontato/scontate mi sembra che non ci sia un accordo unanime ma solo quasi unanime a favore di "scontate"


----------



## bearded

reginof said:


> Potresti spiegarmi il perché?


Il perché è  spiegato in tutto il thread, se lo hai letto.  Nella tua frase è giusto 'scontat*e*', come detto ai # 4,6,8,11, 17.. Non so se l'unico tra noi che sosteneva un ''dare per scontato'' invariabile, si sia infine ''arreso'' (spero di sì) oppure resti del suo parere: ma il suo era decisamente un parere minoritario


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Per quanto riguarda scontato/scontate mi sembra che non ci sia un accordo unanime ma solo quasi unanime a favore di "scontate"


Effettivamente per non avere l'unanimità basta una sola voce dissenziente!
Io però dò per scontato che si dica così (secondo me queste sono frasi scontate):
"Non voglio che queste cose siano date per scontatE"
"Non voglio che sia dato per scontatO che si possano dire queste cose".


----------



## reginof

Ok grazie di nuovo a tutti, chiarissimi


----------



## Necsus

Concordo sulla concordanza, decisamente.
E volendo aggiungere un'ipotesi sempre contando sull'assenza di contesto: 'date per scontate' = considerate come già espiate.


----------



## lorenzos

Necsus said:


> 'date per scontate' = considerate come già espiate.


Mhm... da noi le condanne sono ad anni, mesi e giorni tutti maschili. Ma non è scontato che non  vi siano paesi che condannano a settimane... 
In ogni caso, anche con la buona condotta non è scontato che ti scontino qualche giornata, moderatore permettendo.


----------



## dragonseven

reginof said:


> Potresti spiegarmi il perché?
> 
> Per scontato/scontate in questo caso io sto sempre facendo riferimento a qualcosa considerato come ovvio*.*


Oh, finalmente è pervenuto il concetto.
"Dare per scontato" è una locuzione espressiva formata da "dare per" che significa "dichiarato" sommata ad un aggettivo che è "scontato", il quale viene equiparato da @reginof a «ovvio», «dare per ovvio/dichiarato come ovvio».
Io sostengo che l'aggettivo, il predicato dell'oggetto, in questa locuzione, non sia obbligatorio concordarlo con questo. D'altronde affermo che non sia scorretto farlo: per la regola della concordanza.
Affermo, inoltre, che la non concordanza non mina il significato proprio della locuzione, altresí la concordanza potrebbe ingenerare un equivoco semantico.
Insomma, sono d'accordo con la concordanza tra aggettivo e complemento oggetto, sulla quale non ho nulla da ridire,  tuttavia contesto la locuzione concordata, ché potrebbe generare equivoco: secondo me, senza contesto la frase in OP, col complemento al plurale, rimarrebbe di ambiguo significato.
Essendo non scorretto il non concordare, perché doverlo fare? C'è chi dice "suona male", per me non è cosí: è già presente la concordanza con il predicato verbale.
Se mi dite che è scorretto non concordare il predicativo con l'oggetto, qualora fosse un aggettivo neutro, ne terrò certamente conto. Tuttavia, sostenere che l'unica espressione corretta possibile sia quella concordata, senza una dichiarazione di scorrettezza della tesi che ho proposto, devo ammettere, mi lascia sgomento.
Mi chiedete prove senza portarne le motivazioni ribelli alla mia concezione.

D'altro canto, "dare" è predicato e "per" ha valore di «come», seguendo l'aggettivo "scontato" non posso che affermare la validità della concordanza.
In altro modo, "dare" è predicato e "per scontato" è locuzione avverbiale, invariabile nel contesto: "Non voglio che queste cose siano date in modo certo.»
Insomma, ritengo che le due proposte in OP siano legittime, tuttavia, qualora vi sia un senso figurato dell'aggettivo in una locuzione, sono persuaso a ritenerlo neutro per non comprometterne il senso nella proposizione a sé stante.

Tuttavia, non è detto che io non possa essere in errore a pensarla in questo modo.


P.s.: A scapito di eventuali e non massicci esempi sul _web_, pure non screditando la ricerca effettuata da Bearded, debbo precisare che il numero di risultati non è rispecchiante il vero, per ovvi motivi, allo stesso modo i plurali e i femminili non concordati col participio aggettivale avverbiale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> A scapito di eventuali e non massicci esempi sul _web_, pure non screditando la ricerca effettuata da Bearded, debbo precisare che il numero di risultati non è rispecchiante il vero, per ovvi motivi, allo stesso modo i plurali e i femminili non concordati col participio aggettivale avverbiale.


Non ho capito niente


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Oh, finalmente è pervenuto il concetto.
> "Dare per scontato" è una locuzione espressiva formata da "dare per" che significa "dichiarato" sommata ad un aggettivo che è "scontato", il quale viene equiparato da @reginof a «ovvio», «dare per ovvio/dichiarato come ovvio».


Ciao @dragonseven Tu diresti"non voglio che queste cose siano date per ovvio"?


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> Ciao @dragonseven Tu diresti"non voglio che queste cose siano date per ovvio"?


 Ciao Lorenzos,
No, non lo direi. La differenza, per me, è nell'uso figurato della parola "scontato".


Pietruzzo said:


> Non ho capito niente


Capita quando si gonfia la vena...


----------



## pebblespebbles

Secondo me bisogna accordare il genere e il numero. L' aggettivo "scontato", nell' accezione di "ovvio, prevedibile",  si accorda con il nome a cui si riferisce,  non vedo perche ' cio'  dovrebbe cambiare con "dare per scontato".  "Hai fatto delle dichiarazioni scontate". "Non dare le sue convinzioni per scontate"


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Lorenzos,
> No, non lo direi. La differenza, per me, è nell'uso figurato della parola "scontato".
> Capita quando si gonfia la vena...


Scusa @dragonseven non ho capito né la vena che si gonfia (ma questo non è importante) né l'uso figurato (ignoranza mia).
Credo che anche tu diresti:
Mi pare scontato che queste cose siano ovvie.
Mi pare ovvio che queste cose siano scontate.
-> Mi pare ovvio che queste cose siano date per scontate.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Scusa @dragonseven non ho capito né la vena che si gonfia (ma questo non è importante) né l'uso figurato (ignoranza mia)


 Riguardo alla vena forse è meglio non capire; per l'uso figurato vi invito a visitare questa pagina in cui il presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca dà un'interessante spiegazione e, fra l'altro, dice "una cosa data per scontat*a*".


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> Credo che anche tu diresti:
> Mi pare scontato che queste cose siano ovvie.
> Mi pare ovvio che queste cose siano scontate.
> -> Mi pare ovvio che queste cose siano date per scontate.


Ho già spiegato il motivo per cui l'accordo ritengo sia ambiguo.
Di solito, il contesto da solo aiuta a eliminare eventuali ambiguità, tuttavia non sempre. Solitamente, tendo ad esprimermi come segue:
“Un dato di fatto”, “due dati di fatto”... non “due dati di fatti”; “l'ho dato per scontato”, “li ho dati per scontato”... “li ho dati per scontati” a sé stante, la intendo nel suo senso letterale, nel senso letterale dei suoi termini slegati gli uni dagli altri.
Se fossimo in cento a gettare la spugna, sarebbe sempre “la spugna” e non “le spugne”, ché nel modo di dire, nell'idiotismo, il sostantivo e l'aggettivo che vi fa parte già si specifica nell'unità di ogni membro. Per questo, li considero neutri, e cosí non sento la necessità di doverli accordare al soggetto.


Pietruzzo said:


> [P]er l'uso figurato*,* vi invito a visitare questa pagina in cui il presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca dà un'interessante spiegazione e, fra l'altro, dice "una cosa data per scontat*a*".


Per te sarà anche interessante, per me invece è molto superficiale.
Questa “spiegazione” dovrebbe giustificare che non si tratta di un'espressione “idiomatica”, bensí “tecnica”? 
Nella sua “spiegazione” non è chiaro come si passi dal significato di «detrarre, espiare» a «ovvio, certo»: almeno, io non l'ho capito. E tu? 
Per quanto mi riguarda, con quella "tecnica" si intende «dare con uno sconto, consegnare per meno del suo valore» (ad esempio, la detenzione, il valore della libertà che viene meno, non è compatibile col valore di chi è stato assassinato e della “mancanza” procurata ai familiari e conoscienti); con quella "idiomatica" si intende «considerare già certificato», il senso di quella "tecnica" non è piú letterale, bensí cambia di significato in base all'uso che ne viene fatto dai parlanti, e che si solidifica cristallizzandosi.

Ripeto, non è testardaggine, è la mia opinione!
Posso anche essere in errore pensando in questo modo. Se cosí è, qualora qualcuno mi darà prova certa che in effetti non si tratta di un idiotismo o che è consigliabile modificarlo a seconda delle regole morfologiche e sintattiche (ad esempio, perché prevalenti su quelle lessicali e semantiche), allora cambierò opinione, altrimenti che ognuno persegua la propria strada.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Nella sua “spiegazione” non è chiaro come si passi dal significato di «detrarre, espiare» a «ovvio, certo»: almeno, io non l'ho capito. E tu?


 Dalla spiegazione del prof. Marazzini io ho capito che dare un debito per scontato significa metterlo da parte, considerarlo un capitolo chiuso e da qui dovrebbe derivare il significato figurato di assodato, stabilito, non in discussione. Riguardo alla concordanza le nostre posizioni sono tanto chiare quanto inconciliabili. Tu, se non sbaglio, ritieni che esista una locuzione invariabile "per scontato", io invece penso che "dare per" equivalga a "considerare" e sia seguito da un complemento predicativo che deve concordare in genere e numero con il nome a cui si riferisce, in modo analogo ad altri usi simili:
Avevamo dato per persa la partita.
I medici avevano dato per morta la paziente.
I pescatori erano stati dati per dispersi.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Posso anche essere in errore pensando in questo modo. Se cosí è, qualora qualcuno mi darà prova certa...


Caro Dragon, lo so in partenza che questo mio messaggio non ti convincerà, ma lo scrivo lo stesso.  In pratica tu chiedi la ''prova certa'' che la locuzione  senza concordanza (invariabile) ''per scontato'' sia sbagliata, e solo se questa prova ti viene fornita sei disposto a cambiare idea.  Per me (e non solo per me) ''dare per scontato'' equivale a ''considerare come certo/accertato''.  Tu chiederesti mai la prova che una frase come ''considero la cosa come cert*o*'' è sbagliata? Ecco, per me la tua posizione equivale a quella di chi dica ''per me è giusto dire  <considero la cosa come certo> - a meno che non mi si fornisca la prova che è sbagliato''.  Eh no, caro, l'onere della prova spetta a chi si discosta in modo tanto evidente dal sentire comune (e secondo me anche dalle regole grammaticali): cioè sei tu che devi fornire la ''prova certa'' che è giusto dire ''dare la cosa per scontato''. Spero che questo mio ragionamento non susciti in te troppa contrarietà..
Ovviamente il #36 di Pietruzzo mi trova d'accordo al 100%.


----------



## lorenzos

Non so se costituisca una prova certa, ci provo (anche se riguardo l'onere la pensserei come @bearded) :
Non tutti *danno per scontato* che queste cose non occorra ripeterle.
Non tutti danno per ovvio che queste cose siano *scontate*.
Non per tutti queste cose sono date per *scontate*.
Quello che tu dai per *scontato* per altri è molto dubbio.
Le cose che tu dai per *scontate* per altri sono molto dubbie.​


----------

